# Anyone using this?



## seaarc (May 13, 2009)

I bought a roll of McCoy "MEAN GREEN" Xtreme line this week on a recomendation of a guy that guides on Lake Ocachoby in FL(not sure about that spelling but you know what I mean). He says it has virtually no memory to it and he has been using it for 5 years and really likes it. Anyone else have any experience with it? Here's a link for it https://mccoyfishingline.com/

Dave


----------



## russ010 (May 13, 2009)

I haven't personally used it, but one of the guys who works at a local tackle shop swears by it... It's just too hard for me to change lines from my fluorocarbon when I know it works great for me. I think you'll enjoy it though - the guy I know who uses it is a big time spinnerbait fisherman


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

I hear a lot of good things about it, but danged ol' Russ got me hooked on Fluoro too!

Russ, have you tried Viscious Flouro yet? I picked some up, and havent noticed a differance in it, and the Triple Fish you reccomended.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 13, 2009)

I used it in the salt for years before I switched to braided super lines. It is decent but not even close to a braid


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> I hear a lot of good things about it, but danged ol' Russ got me hooked on Fluoro too!
> 
> Russ, have you tried Viscious Flouro yet? I picked some up, and havent noticed a differance in it, and the Triple Fish you reccomended.



Nope, haven't tried it (Vicious)... I'm strictly using Seaguar Red Label 15# and Triple Fish 15#... Once my Triple Fish is gone (I still have 3 more 600yard rolls though) I'm going to the Red Label. For $11 per spool I can't beat it.


----------



## ilinimud (May 14, 2009)

Is that Red Label way better than the Triple Fish? Maybe i will try it next.


----------



## seaarc (May 14, 2009)

russ010 said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > I hear a lot of good things about it, but danged ol' Russ got me hooked on Fluoro too!
> ...



Hey Russ how about a link to these two lines.


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

well, with Triple Fish it's hit or miss on a good spool. Some of the spools I've gotten lately would break off when I tied them in a knot and pulled.

The Red Labels have yet to let me down and they last a pretty good while too - especially in the types of cover I fish

Red Label - https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...-6519-DE11-B0EA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA

https://www.seaguar.com/Products_RL-FLR.html

Triple Fish - https://www.triplefishlines.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2&zenid=dhnp9i75gvq98ckjfakd7lrmv2

https://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0053074123188a.shtml


I don't use anything except 15#... for EVERYTHING. Crankbaits, spinnerbaits, jigs, worms, finesse - you name it - I use it.


----------



## seaarc (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Russ. I don't know seems like some mixed reviews.


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

I test every spool before I buy it... I'll pull out about 18", tie a knot and pull. If it breaks I put it back until I find one that doesn't break. These are some of the most sensitive, most abrasion resistent lines I've thrown as far as fluorocarbon. I've been using Triple Fish for 5 years, and I've caught a ton of big fish with it. The Red Label I've been using for about 8 months and it's worked great for me. i've only respooled 2 times in 8 months, and I've caught a ton of fish.

I just read some of the posts... they are using 4-10lb line, so I can't attest to those lbs... but I know for a fact that 15 is great.


----------



## seaarc (May 14, 2009)

Hows the line memory with these two lines?


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

Honestly - I don't have much if any at all. I generally go 3 months before I decide to change line. I throw these on baitcasters - I have used it on spinning reels before, but I like using regular ol' Trilene XL 10lb on my spinning setups.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 14, 2009)

I have just started using the McCoy lines as my brother is on staff of a distributor. All I can say is the line casts like crazy and has a very low memory yet is very tough. I was wary at first of a co-polymer but after using it I love it.

I have used the mean gree in 12# and 17# as well as the crystal clear in 8#. I found it much more supple and with less memory than flouro.
Capt Ahab, you should try their braid. It is very good from what I have heard. It is coated to reduce the chances of wind knots that braid often has.


----------



## seaarc (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the comments. I am planning to buy a new Shimano Citica soon and I will try the McCoy 12# mean green I bought on it. If I really like the real as much as I think I will I am going to buy another and that one I will try the fluoro 15# red lable on it.

Dave


----------



## russ010 (May 14, 2009)

If it helps - I've got an OLD citica that I have Red Line on - and it works great with my 7' MH $20 rod from WalMart that is 5 years old.

But I have a new Shimano Curado 200e7 with Red Label, and that thing will cast a 1/8-1/4 Texas Rigged 6" lizard a mile. The rod on it is a GLoomis MossyBack 7'1" MH


----------



## ilinimud (May 15, 2009)

seaarc said:


> Hows the line memory with these two lines?



I cant speak for the Red Label, but the Triple Fish seems to be okay. I think with flouro, there is just going to be some memory. But i have noticed way better abrasion resistance, and reduced stretch, over the Mono i used before (Suffix) I always used to break my cranks off on a hard cast, just like throwing 5 bucks in the trash. But now with the flouro, i have also eliminated that.

I use Reel Magic, and it seems to help with the memory very little. I have heard KVD's Line and Lure Conditioner works better, but i havent tried it.

Also, i just picked up some Vicious Flourocarbon, and it seems to be as good if not better than Triple Fish. Both in 15#.


----------



## shootisttx (May 27, 2009)

I can't stand the memory and stiffness of flouro. The only thing I use Flouro for is as a leader on braid for worm fishing. The only lines I use now are Sufix mono and braid on my baitcasting and spinning reels.


----------

